# New to Durango



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

New to Durango and looking for a group of gals to paddle with. I've been paddling since the 80's and I'm a solid class IV boater although any day on any river is a good day. 
Kim
259-1022


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*San Juan*

7 days Sand Hill/Clay Crossing April 13. I'm not a gal but in touch with my feminine side. Gonna do some hiking!


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

*Work gets in the way*



whip said:


> 7 days Sand Hill/Clay Crossing April 13. I'm not a gal but in touch with my feminine side. Gonna do some hiking!


Hi Whip, thanks for the invite I'm on-call the 13th and work the 17th and 19th. I got accepted to MSF this fall, I'm psyched. Inpatient nursing is killing me.
Have fun on the San Juan!
Kim


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Hey...*

Whats a MSF? Be on the lookout for a cool Grand dvd.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

MFS would probably be the Middle Fork of the Salmon.


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

*MSF*

I was talking outside the river box, Medecin Sans Frontieres, a non-profit(non-political, non-religious) medical relief program that works in conflict zones. It's a little like a Class V.


----------



## Midwest2West (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm fairly new to Durango as well (moved here last September), and I'm trying to get a group together to do the Piedra on the 20th. You are welcome to come along!

So far all I've boated out here is the Rockwood box at low water, the Westwater twice and the Dolores Canyon. I'm a solid IV boater.


----------

